# Jack donkey behaviour????



## lippylou (Oct 26, 2008)

Quick background I have 2 mini Jacks have had them since 6mths. and never a problem. I have never had mares around or even in the area. My one Jack is 4yrs and his name is ELMO his old personality and name went hand in hand. Last month for no reason with my back turned he jumped me and bite my arm good. My vet told me a few years ago there is no need to geld them since there are no mares in the area and they are both extremly sweet.

I have sheep now actually for the last year or so would that have made Elmo aggressive? My other Jack named Charley is still the same personality, but I'm getting them gelded next week.

Any ideas what could have mad Elmo this aggressive?


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Nov 3, 2008)

I think gelding is the answer..studs will be studs.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 13, 2008)

maybe he liked the smell of your perfume




...all kidding aside I would have FREAKED!! OMG are you OK? If it were me I would have had him gelded right then and there. I am learning ..thanks to evil Willy , sometimes you just cant trust them. They have a lot of personality, and they make me chuckel , but sometimes they can be soooo naughty. My little yearling is just now recovering from her bites from willy , but the hair has not grown back and she looks like she has a shark bite on both sides of her neck...thats going to look great in the show ring


----------

